# park help



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

I am basically asking the same thing, but I think it depends a lot on your budget.

There is also the matter of what you want to do in the park. Look for a jib rockered and/or softer board if you mostly want to jib.

Get something more poppy if you want to jump

Or try and find a mix in between.

I think a lot of people will point you towards the K2 Parkstar which is on slae for $300 today on Sierra. The burton blunt should also be good which is around $370, and the forum youngblood chili dog is another good choice when it is on sale.

I am personally probably looking more into Capitas boards such as the indoor survival, sierrascope, and stairmaster. All have killer graphics, range from soft to mid flex, and cost between 200-300 dollars.

In the end I am a noob also and really don't know, but checking this stuff out should be a good start.


----------



## powispow (Oct 22, 2009)

IrideVA said:


> what are some good park/urban boards
> 
> sorry wrong section can this be moved to boards





bearju1ce said:


> I am basically asking the same thing, but I think it depends a lot on your budget.
> 
> There is also the matter of what you want to do in the park. Look for a jib rockered and/or softer board if you mostly want to jib.
> 
> ...


go with the k2 www or the rome artifact 1985(i have this board and it is sooo sick) or the stepchild jib stick


----------

